# Majek 20-V Rebuild



## Fishtrap2

Wanted to get a thread started on my upcoming project...

Looking to completely rebuild a 1992 Majek 20V that I picked up at the end of last summer. Have been working with NW Fiberglass in Tomball and Majek on the pre-job planning...about to get things going. 

Can't say enough about the time that both Jimmy Majek and Danny Miller (NW Fiberglass) have spent talking and working with me on this upcoming project. 

Will keep everyone posted of the progress with pictures...in the meantime, I wanted to post some of the pictures of the boat "as is", prior to any work being done.


----------



## paragod

He dose great work!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks for the input Paragod...Have heard many good things about NW Fiberglass. Considering I have yet to spend a penny with Danny, I cannot say enough about the way he has treated me and the amount of time he has taken. Will keep everyone posted on the progress as the project continues.

PS...I may be in the market for a new trailer if I can unload this one for a reasonable price. The one I have is in good shape but a new aluminum trailer would certainly look good under a fresh rebuild. Will be in touch.


----------



## paragod

I'll be here the cut the floor out of my JH yesterday.. It is going to be a major repair.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Have everything completely de-rigged and am down to just the carpet & hull. Plan to get it in the shop within the next week or so.

If anyone is interested, I will be posting a few items off of the boat in the classifieds area...keep an eye out as the items to be posted will be those that are in good working order, I am just replacing/updating for cosmetic and/or reasons of personal preference.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Finally on to the next steps of the rebuild with the boat being relocated to NW Fiberglass and the deck being removed. For a 1992 hull, I was amazed to find the foam 100% dry (obviously the right materials were used at time of construction). 

One interesting find is that the deck flooring was not encapsulated in fiberglass on the underside, thus it was left to see moisture on a regular basis from inside the hull (front & back deck storage areas were completely sealed with glass). 

Stringers appear to be solid at this point...more to come in the next few days.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Is that a 200 Mariner? Usually see the 20V with 115,130, or 150.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Yup,, that looks like a project for sure. Best of luck to you. Will be interested in seeing the progress!! BOAT ON!!!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Yep...200 EFI Mariner Outboard. Gonna run it as long as possible...boat should fly and hole shot should not be an issue.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Few more pictures to share with foam scooped out. Confirmed stringers to be in good shape overall but did see some minor delamination and damage to center stringer over tunnel. Nothing a few layers of glass & resin wont fix. 

Since we are in there already, Danny is going the extra mile to ID things that will eliminate issues in the future (I do not believe that I could not have abetter guy doing this...his input and knowledge has been priceless)...should have more pics tomorrow. 

I want to make note of the fact that this hull is a 1992 year model that was abused and left outside to deal with the weather...overall, I think the Majek held up very well to the use and improper care. Mother Nature can be the biggest B***h of them all when things are left unattended as they were with this particular hull. 

I also want to add that the guys from Majek have been awesome to deal with as they have answered many questions and offered great information each and every time I have asked for it.


----------



## Cool Hand

Wow! i love those boats would love to have one like that to rebuild.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Cool Hand...it has been fun so far and saving some money to get exactly what I want. I have high hopes for this one! 

Few things I am able to do by taking a great Majek classic design and making it better (if that is not too bold to say)!

One problem noted with the older 20-V's like this one was that they were wet in the back (water would come in through the drain holes in front of rear deck)...new models have channels glassed into the rear outside storage compartments to run water out of back through scuppers...I am raising the floor 2" and putting a drain channel in the rear to help reduce/eliminate the water issue.

Smallish front deck with limited storage on this hull is an issue to me....extending front deck back an additional 12" and adding anchor locker and a larger storage compartment with two access hatches. The added weight to the bow might help eliminate sqaut a little as well.

Really dislike the plastic hatches on boats...not really cheap to replace and have seen them fail too many times (some are better than others mind you but I personally dislike them all)...Having Danny @ NW Fiberglass in Tomball build me fiberglass hatches and with glassed in recess channels so they are flush to the deck (also eliminates additional screw holes which can help lead to rot if not sealed properly).

Adding Lenco trim tabs as well to help assist ride...Majek 20V hull rides OK in light chop but does not handle too well when crossing an open bay (even if it's a short run) in a stiff wind...tabs help a lot and will improve my hole shot.

Can't wait to post the finished pics...imagine it is going to be several weeks.


----------



## wellconnected

The water drains on my old 20V were a pain. Someone was always having to pull those plugs when we were running. Adding the new Majek drain system will be a HUGE improvement. I replaced my cheaper hatches with the new so-pac hatches. They ran about 100 per lid and lasted for years. They were still in perfect working order/condition when I sold the boat. 

The trim tabs truly changed my boat not from the chop standpoint but rather from the getting up stand point. The 20V is a rougher boat in chop no matter what position you have the tabs.

Good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## t-tung

Looking forward to more build pics and the finished product. Should be a nice rig. I'm not a big fan of plastic hatches either.


----------



## beenfishingyet

I love a thread like this....enjoy the process and keep us posted!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Glad you guys like to read and continue to comment on these postings. I have learned much of what I am having done on this rebuild through reading posts and comments on other rebuild threads.

Here are some additional pics. showing progress to date...

Boat has been prepped and glass has been added to reinforce the stringers and the floor...Danny (NW Fiberglass) has beefed things up by adding 3 layers of glass throughout the interior of the boats hull (1 heavy layer of biaxial cloth roving and 2 layers of fiberglass mat). 

Underside of back deck (unlike the floor toward the front) is in good shape as great materials were used in original construction. However, since it was never encapsulated (as you can see in the first picture of this post), resin will need to be applied to "soak" into the lumber and glass will be added to the underside of the deck to seal out moisture. The remaining floor area will be glassed (as was the rest of the boats floor) all the way back to transom to add more reinforcement to the tunnel & remaining part of the stringers.

This boat is going to be built like a tank (not that it already wasn't) and based on the added glass and materials in the hull, we are only looking at an estimated 30# of added weight. Although I am trying to keep the added weight down to a minimum, I am looking to maximize strength and loing term durability.

Again, (and I say this to the rest of the Majek fans out there as well as to the smart a**es that are going to read too much into this thing...you know who you are ) please do not take my pictures or comments as me knocking the Majek's construction process from back in 1992...this is an older hull and manufacturing processes and materials have changed considerably. As mentioned before, I have only spent about $300.00 with Majek to date on some minor parts. They have spent a ton of time helping me out on this project for no other reason than the fact that they are great people. I have fished out of their boats for years (many of which were up in age and used hard) and have the utmost respect for their product. 

This is one of the few brands of bay boats to which I would even consider beginning a project like this one on...especially considering the age of the hull I started with.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Getting closer...

As shown in the attached pictures, boards (2x4's) have been encapsulated and glassed to the stringers with intended purpose of elevating the floor...as mentioned in a previous post, a collection/drain channel will be left in the rear of the boat...hopefully this will help with the self bailing challenge that this older style of Majek has but anticipate plugs will still be required. We will see!

Added "glassed in" PVC collars to get run tube entrance/exit points above the floor (this should keep water and other debris from getting into the hull from the deck and storage compartments). 

Rear deck has been re-glassed to eliminate any existing screw holes. Glass extends around transom lip to seal area where SS carpet moulding cap once was attached. Once boat is finished, the gelcoat & web will cover the newly re-glassed area on the transom.

According plan, the remaining class work will be done and decking will be cut, glassed, and installed by the end of the week.


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Thanks for the updates, I enjoy threads like this.


----------



## saltwatersensations

looks great.


----------



## beenfishingyet

are you doing this solo so far?


----------



## Lucky

Looks great so far!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks for the comments on the rebuild.

Beenfishingyet...no, I m not doing any of the work myself, the boat is being redone at Northwest Fiberglass in Tomball. They have done a great job on this project and have been outstanding to work with.

Just a few new pictures...the floor went in today!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Not much but some progress...just to keep things updated!


----------



## Cool Hand

Wow,that looks great! those 20 v's have so much room.Love it!


----------



## saltwatersensations

I want a boat project now. NICE!


----------



## Cool Hand

What is the difference between the older 20v's and the new ones?


----------



## Fishtrap2

From the research that I have done, the hull design/mold is the exact same now as it was back in 1992 when my hull was manufactured.

- Stringers are still fiberglass (about 4" at the top & roughly 8" at the bottom).

- Boats still utiize a wooden decking system (materials today are much better).

The few things that I found to be different are as follows...

- Console has been redesigned somewhat.

- Front deck is layed out with different style storage compartment access...my old hull had an old style "L" shaped access hatch (had to lay down to reach everything). New 20-V's have two plastic access hatches.

- The way in which the hull drains has changed in that it no longer drains to port & stbd (in front of rear deck). Newer hulls have scuppers on the transom of the hull with glassed in channels/tubes to direct water out of the boat through the rear deck.

- Newer model year boats have a bigger bilge that is accessable through the rear deck. This allows for more room to mount bait pumps, etc. below the water line. My hull has no accessable bilge at all (honestly, I prefer it that way...I seldom fish with live bait and about went crazy changing out bilge pumps and aerator pumps in my previous boats...since I used them so seldom, they would tend to corrode & freeze up). Should I decide to use bait, I will use a poly exteral bait tank.

Likely a few additional items that I missed but this should cover the major differences.

As far as an update on my rebuild, not much went on today except front deck was cut and glassed on inside surfaces...we did add a trolling motor wire chase out of 3/4" non metallic flex conduit & glassed to the hull. Should keep my wires protected and from sagging into my anchor locker and storage areas. PVC run tube and conduit will be cut down when we are all done.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Little more progress made on boat...see pics below.

Northwest Fiberglass has completed the bulkheads in the front deck and applied additional glass, gelcoat & webbing to the inside of the compartment area....everything you see painted will be interior surfaces to offer clean fit & finish...obviously, the outside surfaces will match once completed. Did not want to go crazy on colors so selected light grey gelcoat with dark grey & black splatter.

Front area will be an anchor locker that will drain overboard, back area of front deck will be used for storage and will drain back to the floor through fully glassed "mouse holes". As you can see, the chase tube for trolling motor wiring has cleaned up really nice and will keep my heavy gauge wires safe and secure fully enclosed run.

Front deck will be glassed in soon and will incorporate 3 custom fiberglass hatches with SS hardware...huge upgrade over any plastic hatch covers in my opinion.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Front deck glassed in...have a couple of weeks left until completion.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Very Nice.


----------



## finaddiction

Glad to see Northwest Fiberglass is doing such a great job. I have heard great things about them from Glen at Custom Marine Concepts. I am scheduled to take my boat to them in a couple of weeks for a minor repair. Your Majek project is looking fantastic and it will be as good as a brand new boat, if not better, when you/they are finished. Thanks for posting up this build thread. They are really interesting to watch. Its also a great advertisement for Northwest.


----------



## Fishtrap2

finaddiction...You will not be dissapointed, they are outstanding.


----------



## ShawnQ

Did NW Fiberglass make the fiberglass hatches/run channels?

If so, any idea if they will sell them seperate from a project? I'm looking at buying hatches for a project of mine. plastic hatches aren't cheap, and they usually don't hold up too long. I'd like to mold my own but it would take forever!

Nice project, looking forward to seeing it done

SQ


----------



## Redfishr

Looks great so far.....keep us posted.


----------



## Fishtrap2

ShawnQ...Yes sir, NW Fiberglass will mold and install the full track and lids as a standalone job. 

Give Danny a call, I do not recall exact price but they were reasonable when compared to what I would have spent to buy new plastic ones. 

Have more pictures and updates coming...No major progress so figured I would wait to post several pics once things progressed.


----------



## beenfishingyet

I have been wondering about your rebuild. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Ok, here is the latest regarding the rebuild...

- Finally got through the hull foaming process...see attached picture that shows how holes were drilled (and re-glassed) every few feet. In addition, boat was lifted at the transom to get foam evenly distributed through hull from front to back (No more hollow sounds when I pound on the deck!). Hull area is now fully foamed with no voids for moisture to collect...only a small unfoamed "bilge area" (approx. 5-10 gallons of potential volume) toward rear of tunnel remains open with two drain openings on each side to allow any accumulated water to drain and/or moisture to escape (this older 20-V design does not incorporated a bilge pump....I happen to love this as it is one less thing for me to work on). 

- Fiberglass hatch lids and channel inserts are being made to glass in place (will have 3 on back deck...all for storage and 3 on front deck...1 for anchor locker and 2 for bow storage access). Hatches will be larger than plastic hatches that came standard with the boat model so deck openings will have to be cut out to accomodate larger tracks flush fit. Tracks will be positioned in such a way that they will "self drain" directly onto the deck area.

- Console has been completely glassed up and reinforced with front jump seat cooler/baitwell (which was never plumbed) cut out to accomodate my 3 batteries (2 troll motor & one cranking), on board charger, and jack plate pump. Goal is to keep as much weight forward or in the middle of the boat as possible to minimize the squatting effect of taking off in shallow water...adding Lenco trim tabs later in project as well. 

As you can see in pics, console will be raised about 4" and glassed in place (no screws to wiggle loose and no leaning over to steer!). Final gelcoat will soon be applied to console over current darker base coat in a slightly lighter shade of grey (darker color was applied to cover up any imperfections in color scheme and detect any possible problem areas before final buffing & polishing begins).

More to come soon!


----------



## Fishtrap2

One more pic from last week's work. 

4" raised console platform has been glassed in using heavy bi-directional fiberglass roving. From my conversation with Danny @ NW Fiberglass, I should have console and moulded hatches installed and all surface prep/finishing done my mid next week. Gelcoat should be applied by either end of next week or first part of the following week.

Once Danny is done, will get my remaining rigging/engine services & maint. completed. 

Hopefully my new trailer will be ready by then. 

Ready to get this Majek back in action...shooting for early June.


----------



## jramm

Looking really good, very interested to see the final product!

Did you pick this boat up with the intent to redo? Also seems like you've "beefed up" some things, any idea how the final weight will compare with original weight and possibly impact performance (for better or worse)?

Whatcha gonna put on the back?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks jramm...appreciate the comments. 

Boat was purchased with full intent to redo to my own specifications.

Yep, have beefed up everything starting with the hull and stringer system (you will note that there was some minor delaminationto be repaired in one of my earlier threads). 

Based on additional glass, resin, decking, and remaining options I will come in at roughly 100-125# heavier than the original majek design...current design of the 20-V (based on the same mold) is slightly heavier than my 1992 hull in that it has a larger rear deck. My boat was likely 200# heavier than original weight anyway due to saturated (water logged) wood in the floor as well as water that was trapped in the voids around the uneven foam (see my early pics when decking as removed).

Additionally, I have added more foam to the hull by raising the floor 2" and ensuring that the foam is dispersed evenly and expanded completely up to the floor line (bow to stern)...I am estimating that with the increased floatation, my displacement will be roughly the same if not better.

As far as performance, we will have to wait & see...installing Lenco trim tabs and wedges for the extra edge if needed...conversations with Jimmy Majek in the planning stages of my job made be a believer that this hull is up to task with the added weight...he builds one heck of a boat. This one was just majorly abused (good for me or I would have had to pay more .)

I am currently planning to use the exisiting 200HP Mariner that was on the boat at time of purchase. Compression is good and confirmed good bill of health on the engine from my mechanic...plans in place to eliminate oil injection system by premixing and rebuilding the entire fuel delivery and cooling systems. Weight of the 200HP is 415# (same as lowest weight class 150HP 2 stroke...which is what the boat is rated for).


----------



## wellconnected

The built-in lids are sweet!!!!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Wellconnected...I am not a fan of the tempress and other plastic hatches.


----------



## BBKing

I take it from your comments that you feel that by adding foam you are decreasing draft. If that is the case, then I hate to be the one to say it, sorry, but more foam equals more weight and an increase in draft. The foam only prevents water from filling the hull in the case of a leak. Having said that, I don't think you would really notice the difference that the additional foam would make one way or the other. Are you sure that the Mariner 200 only weighs 415#? Regardless, as a previous owner of a V20 with a 415# 150 Yamaha TRP, I recommend that you get as much weigh forward as possible. Putting your batteries under the console helps. If your Mariner runs like it should, you have a boat that go as faster than you probably will what to go. I might add, an almost indestructible one that will run very shallow. I like it!


----------



## Fishtrap2

BBKing...thanks for the comments. 

Unfortunately, I was kind of hoping that I would see some benefit from the additional foam (flotation wise). After reading your comments and asking around, I realize that you are correct and no additional flotation will be recognized...my mistake (guess I got caught wishing). 

However, I was happy to verify that my goal to eliminate voids where moisture could potentially set up or become trapped through the even dispersement of foam inside the hull area will be realized. 

I believe that this trapped moisture was the primary reason for the deck failure in the original deck construction (that and the poor way that the boat was cared for over many years). 

Verified the weight of the Mariner 200...410 lbs. to be exact. In addition, I am planning to move all batteries under the console seat so I should see some benefits to reduce "squatting" at take off as compared to the batteries being located in the rear of the boat.


----------



## beenfishingyet

Any news to report?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Nothing really new to report beenfinshingyet...console has been finished with ligher shade of grey and buffed out (looks brand new now). I will post pics sometime this week as I hope to see it glassed in place by Friday.

I Did verify in conversations with Danny at NW Fiberglass that I will likely see only about 60-70 lbs. added to the boats total weight once everything is done...I am pleased to see this as I was estimating an additional 100 plus lbs. above factory new with the extra glass, resin, wood & foam...we went through it all andthe figures look really good. I am obviously very happy to hear this news as I had miscalculated the benefits that the extra foam would bring.

Although it will not help the boat float/draft any higher (as BBKing communicated) in the water, it will add additional support and help further stabalize the hull and stringers as well as eliminate the voids for water to collect...valuable lesson learned.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Only new item to report is that the console has been buffed out and mounted. Very pleased with final color and fit and finish of this once weather beaten console. 

Newly raised console is gonna save my back...no bending down to grab the wheel and no loose console screws to worry about.


----------



## Crab Trap

What's the latest on your ride?


----------



## OffshoreChris

Ive always wanted one of these boats... Looks like its going to be a pretty solid rig.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Looking good, very good indeed!!! BOAT ON!!! It looks like it will be a fine boat when done!!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Sorry for the silence guys but busy this past week with my son's HS graduation (Congrat's Matt!!!). He's headed to Texas State in the fall and i'm hoping to get this boat finished and on the water to spend some quality time with he and his brother before he takes off to begin the next chapter. Could not be more proud!

Anyway, progress on the boat has been made... 

Front and rear deck hatch tracks have been glassed in place (rear deck tracks have been sanded down and drain channels have been cut to allow for proper drainage and keep storage areas dry). Hatch lids still need to be cored and glassed on the inside to add strength. SS hinges and compression latches will be added to complete the hatch install. 

Bow hatch will be dedicated for anchor storage, additional front deck hatches and rear deck hatches are for storage space. Batteries and jack plate pump will be relocated under console seat to keep weight forward.

Think interior gelcoat is going to be applied this week. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Fishtrap2

More progress before the weekend...

- New trailer is here...

- New leaning post is complete...

- Front deck has been sanded/ground down to blend hatch seams...

- Interior of boat has first coat of color, 2nd coat & webbing to follow...

More next week!


----------



## clint623

That's a fine looking boat their!


Clint


----------



## blackmagic

Sweeet!!!!


----------



## bbru

The boat is looking good, wish I had the room to restore a older boat, heck,I dont have room for my new boat!! LOL


----------



## das71198

Where did you get the leaning post?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks for the comments...

Post came from Gulf Coast Complete Marine in Kemah 281-334-4417. Nice folks.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Looking darn good!


----------



## beenfishingyet

Looking great, I bet you cant wait to get her done!


----------



## OffshoreChris

Looks great. I'm sure I missed this, but what engine is going on the back of this thing.


----------



## Stuart

Looking good. Are those back hatches going to drain? Every boat squats in the rear. Check the channel around the back of the hatches to make sure it is higher than around the front of the hatch.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks for the comments everyone...I am more than ready to get this done.

Great point regarding the hatches ability to properly drain Stuart...I will look into this.

OffshoreChris, the motor that came with the boat is a 200 Magnum EFI Mariner. I am going to tune it up and try to get some use out of it...the boat performs very well with the motor and considering the weight, it is right at the weight or lighter than any current model 150 HP engine out there (which is actually what the hull is rated for) but should provide more top end and a better hole shot...we will see. If I have to upgrade the motor in the short term I am going with either the Mercury Pro XS or the new Mercury 4 stroke (that is unless I can find a deal on a used Yamaha 150...). Honestly, I was hoping to wait & see if Yamaha is ever going to introduce a 150 SHO...that would be awesome!

New updates for the rebuild are as follows...

Deck hatches have been cored and painted to match the initial primer coat to the hull. 

These guys at NW Fiberglass are awesome and really want to make sure I am 100% pleased with the finished product. They basically primed the interior with a lighter color and allowed me to inspect it to ID any rough spots, and/or seams before painting in the darker grey color pattern and adding the webbing (which we all know is very capable of helping to "hide" minor surface imperfections)...they even showed me what to look for by pointing out several spots that they felt needed extra attention. 

The next step is to sand, grind, fill and add the darker coat. Deck hardware (SS pop up cleats, compression latches, hinges, rub rail, etc.) should not be too fare behind. 

Cant wait...


----------



## dlbpjb

Very nice, gives me a idea for my Flatlander!! Going to give them a call when I get home, NW does some good work!


----------



## OffshoreChris

I think a 175 Pro XS on that boat would be a dream. If I ever get the chance to build one like you, that's what I'll be doing. Boat looks great.


----------



## Cool Hand

Looks great i've always liked those boats.Tons of room


----------



## beenfishingyet

Whats new on the rig this week? When do you hopoe to have her out?


----------



## Majekster

*Nice!*

Rebuild is looking great....brings back old memories


----------



## fattyflattie

Fishtrap,

Got to see yours in person a few weeks ago. Great looking boat with a ton of room. Boat looks alot bigger than 20'.

Also, totally agree with you on Northwest Fiberglass. They did a great job with very fair price, and very easy to work with. I had trouble getting out of there becuase Danny's good at bs'ing, very nice guy.

Anyhow, hope you can get this thing rigged and ready to go soon.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks to everyone for following the post and adding the kind the comments...

Sorry for the silence lately but not much has really happened with the rebuild. The hull is now off the trailer and the exterior hull polishing and restoration is commencing. 

Will post new pictures as soon as enough progress is made. I am ready to go fishing!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Looking Good!! BOAT ON!!!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Well, thanks for the patience...this update (although minor) has been a long time coming.

Boat has been going through some major surface repair (mostly all cosmetic) on the hulls underside. 

The gelcoat has been wet sanded & buffed and NW fiberglass is in the process of repairing the minor chips and dings that nearly 20 years of use will get you. Black boot stripe has been added (was originally royal blue) and is awaiting final sand and polish...almost there.


----------



## richmanmag

I'll have to go see Danny some time this week and I can't wait to see it painted. I have been there a few times in the past few months and I always look forward to seeing the progress in person. Great looking boat. You really couldn't have a better shop working on it.


----------



## richmanmag

Oh if you want to get rid of that mariner let me know.


----------



## Trim-Happy

That super mag was a bad motor had a few bak in the day on my dads team boats looks like a 97 or 98 hard running strong motor. wish mercery still sold a gray motor would look **** good on my baycat


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20-V rebuild*

Basscat/SS Wraps...

At first I was thinking about unloading the motor and starting over fresh with a new 150...after some debate, I have decided to go to a pre-mix setup and run the skirt off this one instead.

If something changes or I separate down the road, I will let you know.

BTW, Since you both have some experience with these OB's, what do you guys think about the reliability of sticking with the oil injection? I am 99% sure Premix is the way to go but figured I would ask.


----------



## Trim-Happy

we had a a 95 and 96 basscat p2 with the 150 and a 97 p2 with 200 and a 98 and 99 p3 with 200 all were the mariner mags. we sold the 97 and 98 to some guys we no and since then they have both repower the 97 put a new 03 200 merc efi and the 98 put a 09 200 proxs and both lost a few mph off topend... idn why but we have tryed everything and they just wont run as hard as the mariner would. and both were ****** since nuthing was wrong with the old motors. the mariners where somewhat i guess you would say in its time the hoped up version of the mercs. i have nuthing but good things to say about them. they all ran hard and fast for us. if merc still sold mariners in the states my new baycat would have one hanging off of it. if it was my boat. i would put it back on there if its still running good and in good condition. if that motor was taken care of its a strong motor. just my 2c but there is never anything wrong with putting a new motor on a boat. and a new motor will hopefully be more reliable since that motor is after all 15 to 16 years old


----------



## Fishtrap2

Finally getting this thing wrapped up. Hopefully, only a few more weeks until we are ready to rewire and re-rig. Ran into insurance issues so had to let the 200 mariner go (it was overpowered as the huill is rated for a 150...did not want the risk of either not having a policy or running into liability issues if something ever happened) and will have to repower with either the new Mercury 150 4 stroke or the OPTI 150 Pro XS...still trying to make that decision...BTW, any input/experience on either of these two options is appreciated. 


Here are some updated pics...sorry for the delays!


----------



## mgeistman

commin along good, man it looks sweet!!


----------



## beenfishingyet

Love this thread. Great rehab.


----------



## Trouthunter

And you have a brand new boat...excellent work, good job.

TH


----------



## Long Pole

How much do you have in this rebuild?


----------



## OffshoreChris

150 Optimax Pro XS all the way. I ran a 20V the other day that was completely re-done and it had a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke on the back. In a hard turn at slow speed water would wash over the back hatches. I believe the 150 Pro XS would be a perfect fit for this boat. I cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Wanted to post up some of the latest pictures of the progress...just a few more items for NW Fiberglass to complete and the boat will ready for final rigging and power install. 

BTW...I have decided to go with a Mercury 150 Pro XS for repower.

Special thanks goes out to Brice and Heather over at Charter Lakes for a great deal on an insurance policy to cover my costs incurred. They have been great to work with.


----------



## patwilson

She's a beauty! Nice job...


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Pat...

Danny and the team at NW Fiberglass have been awesome to work with...can't tell you how may times I have redirected or added something to this project...not a complaint or hesitation one from them.


----------



## mgeistman

Just wondering................how much has all this costed you? i couldnt tell the difference from a brand new one!


----------



## OffshoreChris

This boat is finished better than some new boats ive seen... Looks great! Make sure you post pics when you get that motor on the back of that bad boy. When you prop that boat out look into a Mercury Rev 4. They work great on those hulls.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Merc Rev 4*

Already got one quoted with the motor...they are heavy duty props.


----------



## OffshoreChris

fishtrap said:


> Already got one quoted with the motor...they are heavy duty props.


Awesome.


----------



## Team Reel Slick

Your posts along the way for your project were great it's cool to watch the transformation from abused to beautiful! Great story! And congrats on your better than new boat.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Reel Slick...just cant wait to get the motor mounted and go fishing!


----------



## Fishtrap2

OffshoreChris said:


> This boat is finished better than some new boats ive seen... Looks great!


Thanks Offshore Chris...just hope it floats after I get done adding stuff!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Hang tight guys...a number of you have asked how much $$ I have in the rebuild. Once I get everything done, I will give a total figure. 

I have spent more than I expected as I had to sell the perfectly good motor that I already had to get something in the right HP range...no insurance was the other option and I just did not want to risk it. 

I have also replaced some perfectly good items that operated fine (jack plate, steering, wiring, trailer, leaning post, etc.)...just opted for new on everything. Definately not what I intended to do initially but figured now was the time to do it if I was going to.

With the above being said and at this point, I am still way ahead of a new boat, motor, & trailer. I will say one thing though...I definately understand why boats cost so much when brand new...there is a lot of work and many expensive parts that go into putting one of these together.


----------



## Blue02

What a nice boat and an unbelievable job done by NW! Thanks for sharing and I can't wait to see the finsihed product! Congrats!!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Awesome restoration...the "might as wells" will get you every time. "If we are doing this might as well do that"....but it's worth it. Go ahead and scratch the bottom now so it won't hurt so much when you do it out on the water. TW


----------



## wabo

*Trim tabs*

I used to rig these boat about 20 years ago and one thing that made a big difference on the 20v was hydraulic trim tabs. (especially with a 150 hp on the back) something to consider


----------



## Fishtrap2

Blue02 said:


> What a nice boat and an unbelievable job done by NW! Thanks for sharing and I can't wait to see the finsihed product! Congrats!!


Thanks Blue O2...they did a great job.


----------



## BBKing

Step tabs will work fine and a lot cheaper. But, for sure you will need tabs. Also, get as much weight forward as you can.


----------



## Fishtrap2

TOM WEBER said:


> Awesome restoration...the "might as wells" will get you every time. "If we are doing this might as well do that"....but it's worth it. Go ahead and scratch the bottom now so it won't hurt so much when you do it out on the water. TW


You got that right Tom...I asked them to go ahead leave a couple of scratches in place so I don't freak the first time I drift over a reef.


----------



## Fishtrap2

wabo said:


> I used to rig these boat about 20 years ago and one thing that made a big difference on the 20v was hydraulic trim tabs. (especially with a 150 hp on the back) something to consider


Thanks Wabo & BBKing could not agree more on the tabs...fresh set of Lenco tabs going on the rebuild...hope they get them mounted today, if so I will post some new pics.

Was going to use the step tabs but once again, figured what the heck...right!


----------



## Fishtrap2

BBKing said:


> Also, get as much weight forward as you can.


All batteries and heavy stuff going under console seat.

Two of the back deck compartments will basically be storage for wading gear, trash, etc. I will have to utilize the rigging side stroage box for my oil tank to keep in close to the motor but that should be it.

Also extended front deck back about 16" to make room for a designated anchor locker and more fishing room. One thing that always bugged me about this boat was how small the front deck was...barely enough room for 1 to fish on the troll without feeling crowded.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Lenco tabs installed earlier this week and new jack plate is going on tomorrow...


----------



## panhandle_slim

Looks great. Awesome thread


----------



## OffshoreChris

This boat is going to be so sweet when its done.


----------



## roperbwk99

I am in the process of looking for a new trailer for a '21 bay stealth. What does a new trailer like that usually run?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Trailer ran me roughly $3,500.


----------



## Blue02

Hey fishtrap, how is the build coming? Any recent pics?


----------



## dannyalvarez

Loving many things about the rebuild of the 20V. 

The flushed hatches, the extended front deck with extra storage, the raised console. 

Great Color scheme! Keep up with that black though, dont let it dull out on you!

I can't remember, but did you look into adding the self bailing deck? What did they tell you on this?


----------



## Cool Hand

That 20V is looking great.Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks for the comments guys...boat is getting really close as I should be able to pick up by early next week. Next step is to get the new Mercury 150 Pro XS bolted up and then off to be rigged.

Here are the latest pics I have...will send final pics (before motor install & rigging) once I pick up.

dross_alverez12...the self bailing deck was addressed by raising the floor and leaving a gutter in the back. Curious to see if this works as I have heard that these older Majek baots can get wet in the back if left un- plugged. See the last pic. (taken a while ago) as it shows the gutter...it is rather large but will likey fill up fast.


----------



## Blue02

Fishtrap, that looks awesome! They do such great work. I am taking my boat in sometime in Dec. for a complete refurb also. I really like the interior color of your boat. I am super excited and can't wait to have them get started on mine!


----------



## Fishtrap2

Picking boat up on Monday of next week but in the meantime, a few more pictures...


----------



## OffshoreChris

Looks better than new. Cant wait to see that merc on the back. What are you plans as far as sterio,gps etc goes?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Offshore Chris...

Was going to use a handheld GPS that I have for a little bit but will likey go ahead and get a new console mount Garmin GPS unit (Likely will not mess with a depth finder as I never really used one anyway).

Only other accessory items that will be installed are a couple of interior LED's and a 8' Power Pole.

Trying to keep is as simple as possible.


----------



## Cool Hand

That is one slick 20V!!


----------



## boltmaster

Just currious here but How are the fuel, steering and engine cables going to run?
I don't see an access tube left open in the rear deck.

She is a beauty though ....congratulations.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks Cool Hand!

Good observation Boltmaster...trying to figure out the exact location and which specific rigging flange I will use (different hole sizes required)...the guy I have doing the rigging will cut the hole and I will seal the open deck surfaces at that time...there are a few options out there through Livorsi and others...will post pics once rigging is complete. Will likely go with standard Mercury plastic hose & flange but trying to keep the options open.

The hydraulic jack plate and steering hoses are flanged compression type fittings and will be mounted in parallel to the rigging flange.

Unfortunately, getting the boat back complete after rebuild is just another step closer to fishing...have several steps to go. I am ready to go!


----------



## gonefishing2

Where did you buy your gel coat and fiberglass? Thanks dude, that is a very nice job.


----------



## Fishtrap2

Northwest Fiberglass on 2920 in Tomball did all the work.


----------



## Blue02

Absolutely awesome! Looks better than new. I am sure you are ready to go get it in the water! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dlbpjb

Just have to say the samething as everyone else, Totally awesome!!! Congrats and enjoy it!!!


----------



## beenfishingyet

My favorite build so far. Its a real motivator to keep my rig set up the way I want it, and look to the next boat project with a "anything is possible" attitude.


----------



## Blackhawk78418

Wow beautiful job. Makes my want to redo my 99 23'Majek Flats Skiff


----------



## 99trancat

Real nice majek 20V!!! looks better than the ones that sell brand new. Whoever did the work sure did do a great looking job. I like how the console is glassed down. The hatches look good.


----------



## Blue02

Hey fishtrap, any new updates or developments lately?


----------



## Fishtrap2

Thanks to all for following the thread as well as the comments...I am extremely excited about getting this boat ready to fish. Service and quality of work provided on the rebuild from NW Fiberglass in Tomball was outstanding...Danny is likely the most patient man alive.

Boat is done but awaiting install of new Merc. 150 Pro XS as well as final rigging. Having to juggle a bit with hunting season...but plan to have things moving again in the very near future and will be ready for Spring fishing. 

Will post updates as soon as I have something new to report.


----------



## AndyThomas

Great Job! You are going to love it when it is done!


----------



## troutsupport

Looking great!


----------



## Fishtrap2

With a few recent request for updates, I wanted to post some pics after lettering has been added. Still no major progress but should have more to share soon.

Also posting a before and after picture of the hull from a side view. This thing has come a long way!


----------



## clint623

That is certainly something to be proud of...!


----------



## OffshoreChris

Looks great.


----------



## beenfishingyet

Nice, I bet you are ready to finish!


----------



## outlaw38

Very nice. Anybody have a old 20V they want to sell?


----------



## dlbpjb

Very nice!!!


----------



## kenny

Great read and rebuild start to finish! Now you and your son go catch some fish!


----------



## clint623

Do you have your finished project yet?


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20V Rebuild...Finished at last!!!!*

Well guys, sorry for the long delay between posts. Finally have the project completed and the rigging done. All that is left to do is determine which REV 4 prop I am going with (already bought, but Capt. Kirks Marine in Spring is kind enough to let me test a couple before I commit to a specific pitch).

About to start engine break in...just in time for spring fishing!

Just for fun, I have taken the liberty of posting a few old shots just to compare.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20V Rebuild...Finished at last!!!*

More Pics...


----------



## FishAfrica

Wow, thats awesome!


----------



## Fishdaze

:cheers:

Nice!


----------



## hanson696

I have been following this for awhile but now I wanna know if you don't mind...how much you put into the entire rebuild?


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20V Rebuild*

Total out of pocket was somewhere just North of $22K. Most of expense was in repower with new OB...started with a tried and true hull that was capable of fishing where and how I fish and went from there.

Could have cut some corners and saved some $$ but once I started, I just could not stop until I got exactly what I personally wanted.

Still need to add 8' Power Pole so go ahead add that in as well.


----------



## mullet head

Great job fishtrap...I am waiting to hear if I can buy that 20V in rockport to restore!!


----------



## fjperales

wow thats a awesome job .... i am in the process of doing the same to my RFL .. i am looking at repowering this coming up winter ... if you dont mind .. how is the preformace of the mercury 150 proxs.. i am very intested in that engine for my rfl..


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20V Rebuild*

Thanks Fjperales...Will let you know once I get a chance to really run it. Work sucks!


----------



## Im Headed South

just read the entire thread and it was well worth the payoff in the end, you have yourself one awesome sled there. congrats.


----------



## Fishtrap2

*Majek 20V Rebuild*

Thanks...appreciate the kind words.


----------

